# Tips on Prepping an Udder For Show



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've shown at buck shows before, but this will be my first time showing my girls. I keep meaning to get to shows and then life gets in the way (particularly due to the fact there are only 1-2 shows in my area a year, so I have to drive to all the rest and generally get a hotel room.) 

In any case, what are your tips for prepping an udder to go in the show ring? I know that many entry forms say a "distended" or over-filled udder is frowned upon. Does this mean you milk a few squirts out before you go into the ring so that it isn't too tight, and to what degree do you do this? I would assume you would still want it decently tight to show it's capacity.

Also, most shows say "no pre-show milk out." I don't even know what this is referring to. Why would you want to milk out your goat before you went into the ring anyways? I milk my does every morning and night, so I had planned to milk them out the night before the show per my usual routine so that they have a 12 hour fill or so on them by the time the show starts in the morning. Am I not supposed to do this? 

Which breaks me to how the heck I'm supposed to milk them at the show grounds anyways, I don't have a milk stand that is anywhere near portable or able to fit in the back of our Bronco. I'm only bringing three girls to this show and a couple of kids so we are just going to load them in the Bronco II in big ol' dog crates full of hay.


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

You definitely do not want to take a few squirts out just before going into the ring! That will just open up the orifice and she will leak as she walks (if she is really full). Basically you just want to make sure they are as full as possible without disrupting their gait or stance. If she is over-uddered, you will see that she stands roachy and can't walk smoothly -- that's when they are too full. So it depends on how quickly she fills up and what time you go into the ring. If you are the first breed I might skip both the evening and morning milkings (or just milk partway out at night if she fills up fast), if you are the 5th breed maybe milk at night and just not in the morning... and then check her out an hour or so before going in the ring. If she is too full, take a few squirts out at that time, so the orifice has a chance to close up.

I don't know for sure, but I would guess that a pre-show milkout would be to ensure that all the does have the same amount of fill time... like if the show is on Saturday there would be a milkout Friday evening so no one is competing with a 2-day fill (sounds painful, but I have definitely seen goats that take 2 days to get completely full!).

With three goats, I would just bring a short lead and clip them to the fence and milk on the ground, or see if someone with a stand will let you borrow it just for a bit.

Good luck!


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Depends how long they have been fresh, but 12 hours isn't a lot of time to fill for a show. Most breeders I talk to at shows go with at least 15 hrs, many do a 24+ hr process where they milk out partially on the morning before, then milk out less on the evening milking. A very successful breeder I know who wins a lot of shows told me that the key is to know how much milk your doe is making so you can plan how much to take out and how long before the show to start prepping. And, he said it was crucial take out at least a little milk every 12 hrs so they would be stimulated to keep producing and not re-absorb the milk. Basically you are letting them fill and being sure to relieve as much pressure as you need to so they are not uncomfortable.

And a judge told me the best way to tell if they are over-full is to give the udder a little pinch. If you can pinch and there is still a little give to the udder and if the teats are warm, you are okay. If it is practically rock hard and the teats are cold, then the doe is over-uddered. Apparently when it is full it can cut off proper blood flow to the teats and cause them to feel cold.

Personally, I HATE seeing over-uddered does waddling about the ring, but it seems like there are few judges who really penalize for it...they may even comment on it, but then they place the ones that are the most full right up at the front of the line anyway. I saw one that had been over-uddered for a 2 day show to the point that she had edema (fluid swelling) both in her foreudder and in the rear to the point that her foreudder had a few inches of extra distance to the front that was pure swelling and not one judge said a word and even put her up near the front in each ring. Wish they would actually give incentive for breeders NOT to over-udder and take more into consideration the structure of each doe's udder when they can see she is not super full but has nice attachment and whatnot....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Since my does go into shock the first show they go to they don't always udder up good. I will try to give them a little longer then 12 hours. But for my does who always fill real good I just do a straight 12 hours. 

For milking I bring my stand or have the kids there to nurse. If I can't bring my stand usually a friend has one I can use. If neither is an option I tie them to the stall and milk on the ground. They usually are so tired from the long day of showing they rarely put up a fight like they normally would.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! Great info! I will definitely take that all into account.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Shave, shave, shave.... 

Someone told me a bit ago... 
"you can always milk some out, but you can't put more in"

Hmmm... very true....

But I also do not want to be one of those over-uddered doe owners...I always feel SO BAD for those doe's!! OUCH!! Not to mention the stress on the udder and the doe....ugh.

Are you arriving Friday night? (I'm assuming you're talking of the Salem show?) Did you know that there is another show the following weekend in Southern Oregon... believe it's in Roseburg??? Wouldn't that be closer to you? Maybe you could come and watch the Salem show & get some tips from the 'big breeders' and then utilize them at the Roseburg show???? Then you can just sit back & relax and enjoy the Salem show & not feel stressed??? Just an idea, cause I know you'll be driving a LONG drive from your place up to Salem. Might be easier on your girls to make the Roseburg show instead.
I've heard it's not good (recovery wise for the doe's) to do two weekends back-to-back... that's why I was suggesting the Roseburg show *IF* closer to you... Definitely want you to come to the Salem show!  , even if it's just to watch & take notes . Gotta see Peggy Sue if I bring her....
Top Secret, but here's her udder pic from our first 2011 fill this morning (not even an 11 hr fill yet!): 
Have I mentioned (today) how much I LOVE LOVE LOVE this doe????  I feel like I won the lottery everytime I look at this girls udder! 
Only complaint is her teats are smaller earlier on in the milking season...by mid-late season they've 'stretched out??' much more & are easier to milk....but heh I'm okay with what she's got!! :thumb: Now if I could fit her into my copier & duplicate a herd of her in my backyard I'd be SET FOR LIFE!
Needless to say Firelight...when/if you ever sell your new little Angel Face doeling addition from her...be SURE you call me FIRST!! :thumb: It's killing me to see her go...but I know she'll be in good hands :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do back to back weekend shows each year - no issues. Its great to get two shows in one clip job


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ha ha ha... thanks for the input Stacey! Love hearing different idea's. I'm wondering if it's because over here in Oregon/Washington you have a Looonng drive to the show??? Usually there's a show close to home, and all the others are a good 5-10 hours away.... maybe that's part of the reasoning???

Love the concept of getting in multiple shows on one clip job! :slapfloor: That's hilarious... unfortunately I LOVE LOVE LOVE to clip & sheer animals!! It's a complete addiction! I even used to cut my son & my husbands hair - that didn't last long! :slapfloor: They are more than happy to pay $10 to get it over with, rather than have mom spend an hour doing a high n' tight! LOL!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

The reason I chose the Salem show over Roseburg is because they do not have a JR. show at the Roseburg. I don't want to go to two shows back to back mostly because my husband is already whining that he has to go to this one. Yup, I will be there on Friday to get every settled before the show the next day. 

Peggy's udder is beautiful! It's so socked on there! Angel will probably end up a forever goat here. Lol. But for sure I would contact you first. I put a first right of refusal clause in all my contracts when I sell any does. Just in case they ever decide to sell and I have decided since they went to their new homes that I made a mistake and want them back....or they've matured better than I thought...or I want more of whatever lines they have, etc.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm so excited for you to get little Angel Face! SO HAPPY that I can stay in touch w/her! I love her momma Peggy Sue SO MUCH! Even if she is being a cranky pain on the milk stand so far this season...grrr... just re-adjusting from the year off I guess. :roll: 

Oh and good point about the Jr show... totally forgot about that part!  Your hubby should get kudo's for coming along... mine would definitely jump off a bridge before coming to a show!! LOL!!


----------

